# The A3 in the United States: Pricing?



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options*

So, now that we know that the A3 will be coming Stateside next year - the inevitable question comes down to pricing and options on the vehicle. So let's indulge in a little speculation. 
I was just reading a review of a UK-based new A3 Sport 2.0 TDI. Of course, those of us in N.A. don't yet know what motors we'll be receiving (but the 2.0TDI would be great!!), but this is currently the highest price model which tops out at (Pound Sterling) 19,175.
Translated into US dollars that would be $30,659. Assuming that the UK price includes good ole' Euro-VAT and emissions/usage taxes - we can eliminate those for the US market. This brings the price down to a far more reasonable: $25,753 (before taxes).
So, the question therefore is: Let's assume for the moment that Audi brings the A3 stateside starting at $25,753. For you to be enticed into purchasing this model, what would it need to include at that price point?
How 'high' would you be willing to go on the A3? How 'low' should it be priced? Keep in mind that although in enthusiasts' minds the A3 and A4 are 'distinct' modes of transportation geared toward different buyers, the North American market will most likely see the A3 as a 'base model' in comparison to the rest of the Audi lineup.
Thoughts?


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (Travis Grundke)*

First of all we don't know for sure if the 3-door version is coming. The 5-door is definately coming across the pond. As for pricing, here is what I would pay. $31,000 for a VR6 3.2L with leather, heated seats, moonroof, xenons, sport seats, sport package (17" wheels and whatever else the A4 sport has), homelink, 6spd, aluminum trimmed interior like my 02 A4. I would also consider a new 4cyl turbo. Oh I almost forgot Quattro! An Audi without quattro is just not the same.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (peppeVR6)*

You can also look at it this way. Jetta vs Golf/GTI. Price difference is about $2,000 for a loaded Jetta GLX and a loaded GTI GLX (I know this model does not exist anymore) Back in 01 my GTI GLX listed for almost $24K (no power seats in the GTI) a loaded Jetta GLX (with power seats) listed for almost $26. The A3 really isn't that much smaller than an A4 for interior space. Yes you are losing two doors and some trunk space. Actually the A3 will probably give you more head room. Anyway yes it is an entry level Audi and technically they only have to price it a few thousand less than a loaded V6 A4. However if it were to do well in this market the price I came with in my above post would be much more competitive and appealing.


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (peppeVR6)*

if we only get the 5 door i'm not buying one. I think the 5 door looks to grandpaesque. Its not sporty looking, it look like a wagon. I would definitely want it to have forced induction, 6 speed. leather, heated seats, 17s for wheels, basically a sports package I would pay up around 30k.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (spoolin215)*

I think they will price it similarly to the Mercedes-Benz C230 Coupe, which will be a logical competitor.


----------



## awwgolf (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (spoolin215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin215* »_if we only get the 5 door i'm not buying one. I think the 5 door looks to grandpaesque. Its not sporty looking, it look like a wagon. I would definitely want it to have forced induction, 6 speed. leather, heated seats, 17s for wheels, basically a sports package I would pay up around 30k.

Where did you see a picture of the five door?


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (awwgolf)*

If it is the ugly picture I think he is talking about then I agree. Some European car magazine had a picture of the new Audi A3 Sportsbreak. It looked like a Focus wagon. It was quite ugly. Too long. It looked like an avant wagon and not a 5 door golf wagon. If I want a wagon then I would buy an A4 Avant. Those are some bad a*s looking wagons. I would also like a 6spd 3 door with leather and a nice turbo charged 200+ hp engine. A 240hp VR6 would also be nice!


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (awwgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awwgolf* »_
Where did you see a picture of the five door?

aww jeez you had to ask me....um I remember it was a while ago, a couple months ago, I'm almost positive it was on here. it was the main article on the home page, and they had several different pictures. I don't know look around man. All I remember is that it was ugly and looked like a wagon, why would i buy an A3 wagon when I can get an A4 Wagon? Or an Allroad?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (Travis Grundke)*

So, what is the new word? Has anyone heard if the A3 will come in the 3-door variety for N.A.? I certainly hope so, it's so much better looking than the Mk5 GTI. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as we statesiders always get jobbed for all the cool cars VAG creates














. Should I have hope?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (Rich20thGTI)*

Yeah so far only the 5 door A3 will be coming over here.
What's the point right?
I mean hell we have Audi Wagon's why the heck would we need a 5 door A3. I just want a 2 door hatchback with all wheel drive. Is that so hard?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (aliengti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aliengti* »_Yeah so far only the 5 door A3 will be coming over here.
What's the point right?
I mean hell we have Audi Wagon's why the heck would we need a 5 door A3. I just want a 2 door hatchback with all wheel drive. Is that so hard?










According to the people that I've talked to at Audi of America they claim that here in the USA there is a MUCH larger market for 4-doors than 2-doors....but they do recieve complaints from people like me that just DON'T FIT INTO THE TT....so there is the slight possibility of a 2-door hatch......down the road.


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (Travis Grundke)*

Contrary to everyone else, I would prefer a 5-door. I would pay $32k for a 2.0T, DSG, quattro, 17" wheels, bi-xenons, sport suspension, leather/alcantara sport seats, moonroof, cold weather package, and Bose. Wouldn't mind automatic climate control, but not a necessity either (although it should probably be standard at such a price). Wouldn't mind seeing a rain-sensor option either (perhaps in a "technology package" like on the Jetta). No power seats needed, but manual lumbar support would be nice.
It would be interesting if they brought the RS3 to the U.S. Not sure how much I'd be willing to pay for that, depends on the specs I guess. Keep it around $40k and I might be convinced. Problem is, I don't think many Americans would be interested at that price. And I have a hunch that it might end up being more expensive than that.


_Modified by jeffgingras at 3:42 AM 10-22-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (jeffgingras)*

The A3 needs to be available with a decent engine, lots of goodies and quattro for under $27,000 to be copetative IMHO. The only A3 I would consider buying above the $30,000 mark would be the RS3....


----------



## v_dubguy2004 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (duandcc)*

http://www.audi.com.mx/Audi/CW....html 
heres a pic of the a3 5 door!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (v_dubguy2004)*

Not bad:


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: The A3 in the United States: Pricing and Options (v_dubguy2004)*

I believe that is the outgoing model.


----------

